# Saturday 9 May Morning Star Report



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Monty is mostly fishing for seabass right now but I always bring 
some crabs along Ended the day with a limit of tog which 
included a 10.5 pounder and a 13 pounder. I had one on which
I know was over 15 pounds ... 

Rounded out the day with half a dozen seabass for a nice mix.
Won the $10 pool with a full boat that was some nice change.

Seabass fishing is a pick now. I would say average catch is 
somewhere around 8-10 per person.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

i thought the tog season was closed


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

it closes in december in MD.


----------

